# Bring Back A-Log rating



## AnOminous (Jun 30, 2018)

I don't know why board culture is so hated here anyway, but what the fuck am I supposed to rate these A-Logging goddamn idiots?

I guess I'll just stick to rating everyone deviant and Islamic for the meantime.  

But seriously, why the fuck get rid of the A-Log rating at a time when A-Logging is literally an epidemic here?


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 30, 2018)

FeelingBad said:


> what is a log?



Your mom!


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Jun 30, 2018)

We still have it, it's just under a different name. Not to me though.


----------



## Done (Jul 4, 2018)

I think it should stay as A-Log in the CWC forum. Mad on the Internet for the rest.


----------



## Super Collie (Jul 4, 2018)

die chris

(haha you can't rate me a-long get fucked)


----------



## The Fool (Jul 5, 2018)

Look, Null's under a lot of stress after he recently adopted Chris. I think what would help is if we all troon'd out and became his tranny harem it would really lessen the load.


----------



## cunt bucket (Jul 5, 2018)

The Fool said:


> Look, Null's under a lot of stress after he recently adopted Chris. I think what would help is if we all troon'd out and became his tranny harem it would really lessen the load.


ohhhh yeah, that's right, how _did _that happen, anyway?? The whole thing with Null "adopting" Chris; I've noticed he said a few things about how Chris texts him about shit now?


----------



## The Fool (Jul 5, 2018)

cunt bucket said:


> ohhhh yeah, that's right, how _did _that happen, anyway?? The whole thing with Null "adopting" Chris; I've noticed he said a few things about how Chris texts him about shit now?



Null just has a thing for trannies, don't judge him for it.


----------



## PantsFreeZone (Jul 5, 2018)

We should have a reeeeeetard rating instead. Or a picture of the standard Kiwi Farm's mod.


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Jul 5, 2018)

You should use the Dumb rating. Islamic Content is a positive rating.


----------



## Burgers in the ass (Jul 5, 2018)

Super Collie said:


> die chris
> 
> (haha you can't rate me a-long get fucked)


But I can rate u dumb

Dumb cunt


----------



## soy_king (Jul 6, 2018)

A Welsh Cake said:


> You should use the Dumb rating. Islamic Content is a positive rating.


I always thought Islamic Content was either used sarcastically or as the poor man's Horrifying.


----------



## Asperchewy (Jul 6, 2018)

I didn't even realize "mad on the internet/a-log" was gone until just now.


----------



## Super Collie (Jul 6, 2018)

Asperchewy said:


> I didn't even realize "mad on the internet/a-log" was gone until just now.



It's not gone, it's just selectively enabled only in specific areas of the forum sorta like the 1/2 and Nice Meme ratings.


----------



## wes (Jul 6, 2018)

For an autistic face-lift to the term, may I suggest "Butthirt," in honor of #1 Chris fan, Michael Hirtes?


----------



## GethN7 (Jul 10, 2018)

I support returning it globally, if only because it was the perfect way to sum up someone who just couldn't resist getting mad on the internet. The dumb and deviant ratings don't really cover the same niche.


----------



## The Fool (Jul 10, 2018)

dumb and autistic kind of make it redundant, getting mad is very dumb and autistic.


----------



## Super Collie (Jul 14, 2018)

The Fool said:


> dumb and autistic kind of make it redundant, getting mad is very dumb and autistic.



(two pages of drivel about some conspiracy bullshit in an Articles & Happenings thread) = Dumb

"Sometimes I like to pretend Pokemon are real. I wish I could cuddle with a Rapidash like the fan club guy from the games." = Autistic

"God damn Chris is such a pathetic fatty. He should just fucking die already so that Barb can die alone and no one will notice until she's been rotting for months." = Mad on the Internet / A-Log

A very special variety of posts are reserved for the top hat rating, because these posts convey a level of autism that cannot be appropriately summarized with a normal rating.


----------



## wes (Jul 17, 2018)

Super Collie said:


> A very special variety of posts are reserved for the top hat rating, because these posts convey a level of autism that cannot be appropriately summarized with a normal rating.


This made me think of another possible option. Something like "Poo-poo Toucher" that would encompass A-Logging and directly engaging the cow for no good reason. The poster is getting shit all over their hands regardless.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Aug 2, 2018)

I don't support it, because like the word ween, literally no one knows what it means anymore.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Aug 18, 2018)

Board Culture is hated here because it alienates newfags, which personally I think would be good thing to happen again because several boards have gone to complete shit in the past few years.


----------



## The Un-Clit (Sep 24, 2018)

God forbid that newfags should have to lurk for a while and absorb a bit of the board culture before posting and shitting up the place and getting mocked for it.  I say drop all wordfilters and bring back a-log.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Sep 24, 2018)

The Un-Clit said:


> God forbid that newfags should have to lurk for a while and absorb a bit of the board culture before posting and shitting up the place and getting mocked for it.  I say drop all wordfilters and bring back a-log.


Everyone who joined after February 2017 should just be banned.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Sep 27, 2018)

We have to go back!!!!!


----------

